
Hidden magnetic waves discovered in high-temperature superconductors - jonbaer
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/08/130804144404.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily%2Fmatter_energy%2Fquantum_physics+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Matter+%26+Energy+News+--+Quantum+Physics%29&utm_content=FaceBook
======
DiabloD3
This puts us one step closer to commercial mass produced superconductors.

